

Show HN: TaskUp.com - the only task list you'll ever need - aioprisan
https://taskup.com

======
al_james
I love the pricing scheme. Most web based services start at several dollars a
month (probably because of card processing fees) or an expensive yearly
signup. For a simple task app like this, I would not pay several dollars a
month and a yearly lump sum would be 'risky'.

I know the service provider is probably paying a huge % of card processing
fees though. I wonder if there is a service that would handle 'subscription
micro-payments' for cheap services like this (eg. combine all your micro-
payments onto one bill to save fees)?

~~~
aioprisan
We're not fans of paying several dollars per month for a task management
service either. Do 14-30 day free to paying trials work? That's out #1 plan
for now. We find the $9.99/year price point attractive, with $0.99/month it's
not worth it and we'd rather give the service away for free. There are micro-
payment processors out there but we're looking at overall cost and strategy
when looking at pricing plans/feature set we'd like to make available at each
price level, and really love the simplicity of Stripe for payments.

~~~
al_james
For me, trials only work if the price point at the end of the trial is
attractive. Personally I would probably be more likely to sign up at
$1.50/month than $9.99 / year.... I know its crazy, but it just seems less
risk. I really think you should keep the low monthly cost option.

------
whalesalad
I feel like every single task app is marketed as the last one i'll ever need,
yet they all differ on one or two very small features. I wonder how many man
hours have been wasted building task management applications.

I'm not trying to discount this app, I am simply hoping that at some point
there will be a de-facto winner that will actually help me become more
efficient. The start-up cost for most of these hasn't proved worth it.

Notational Velocity + Simplenote Sync + Dropbox as a redundant backup = my
current winning combo for managing both thoughts and things I need to do.

~~~
aioprisan
We're aiming to make TaskUp.com the oen you'd use everyday, I hope you'll give
it a try. What are the killer features that you see from Notational Velocity
and Simplenote Sync? We're working on providing multiple cloud storage
backends in the future, it's a version 3/4 feature right now (2-3 months
away). As far as time spent to get this up and running, we've been working on
this project for 2 months now, got some funding, and will be working to get
out features that people actually want and use in the next few months, with
several major features each month. We will publish out development roadmap and
give out users a chance to vote on the features they'd like to get developed,
but you'll need an account for that :)

We're committed to making TaskUp the best damn task and project management app
you've ever used because we've also used dozens of different systems over the
years that either weren't flexible, simple, portable, extensible, or secure
enough for our tastes. Your input in helping us craft this is very valuable to
us!

~~~
true_religion
I took a look at it and nope... I'm still going to have to build my own task
list.

Not to take any wind out of your sails, but Task Lists are one of those
seemingly low hanging fruit where there's a lot of space for opinion as to
what the UI should be like.

------
jtreminio
I'm quite surprised more task list apps are coming out, I would have thought
the market was over-saturated by them.

I'm also surprised HN doesn't advocate for a very good tast/list manager:
www.checkvist.com, which can be entirely controlled via the command line and
offers a ton of features (note: I am only a user, not an employee).

~~~
aioprisan
checkvlist is excellent and we're going to release a project management level
feature that lets you group tasks and set up inheritance as well, coming out
in the next few weeks!

~~~
jtreminio
Care to share the name so I can keep an eye on it?

~~~
aioprisan
It will be part of TaskUp.com, just another feature

------
dieselz
Looks great! One suggestion would be to change your pricing from $0.99/month
to $11.99/year. Assuming you're going to use Stripe, you will be charged $0.65
in credit card fees if you charge yearly instead of monthly, which will cost
you $3.94 per year. Since the service is so cheap, I doubt you'll see much
price elasticity between the two price schemes. Even if you do see lower
sales, you'll likely still end up making more profit because of the reduced CC
fees.

~~~
aioprisan
We love Stripe and have the payment piece ready to go but we're still trying
to figure out the different plans. Good point on the monthly/yearly pricing.
The hosting costs are so pretty small so that even with millions of tasks, a
user would only use a few MBs of storage, so instead of making a few cents per
user per month and nickel&diming our users, we'd make it free for personal
usage and try to monetize via other sources. Any thoughts/experiences/requests
on the feature set and price points? What would you pay for a task list
management system? What about a task collaboration platform (think multiple
users collaboration, comments on tasks, file attachments etc)?

------
jonpaul
1) Looks very similar to <http://www.orchestra.com/>, which is a good thing
IMHO. 2) What's missing from Orchestra is some analysis. Like, you have
completed X number of tasks so far, basically to keep me motivated 3) Your app
wouldn't let me delete any tasks. Chrome / Mac OS X Lion.

~~~
aioprisan
1) Thanks, they have a pretty nice app as well! 2) Latest Chrome? Did you try
it after a refresh? You can also delete multiple tasks by pressing Ctrl and
selecting the tasks, then pressing the red trash button on hover on one of the
tasks.

------
murrayb
Tangentially related to the parent topic- I have grown to appreciate "tasks"
in Outlook mostly because of three features 1\. the ability to flag an email
as a task 2\. ease of right click and adjust follow up date "today, tomorrow,
this week, this month etc". 3\. attach/link emails and other docs within
tasks, so I can group related material together (OK mostly needed because
Outlook search isn't as good as gmail :)

I only use Outlook at work and while I'd much rather use gmail for mail
management I do want those features for task management- without mail
integration any task list is not quite there. (I process my inbox to empty as
I find email makes a very poor task manager despite the vast numbers of folk
who use it as such...)

Edit: just found you can do 1. above in gmail, open the email and hit
"shift+t" it includes a link to the email.

------
dhimes
This is a nice looking site. Two points: (1) The "Simple," "Flexible," and
"Powerful" rectangles on the front page look like buttons; and (2) is the
standard advice: connect your features to benefits on your "features" page.
Some seem ok, but some aren't clear to me.

 _Tasks

Organize your tasks with simple, feature-rich todos. Tag the, set priorities,
due dates and notes, all in one._

What benefit is this? "no more fumbling around with multiple pages when
dealing with a single task. One task- one page." ... or some such prose.

 _Security

All of our ..._

...so your data is safe even if you log in from a public venue.

~~~
aioprisan
Thanks for the feedback, we'll definitely work on the wording. Yours
definitely sounds better :)

We're trying to build an experience where users are confident that the service
is secure (both SSL and client-side, for the truly paranoid), easy to use, and
flexible enough to work the way you want it, not changing your process to fix
in the system's mold (i.e. tasks via email, notifications, data import/export,
analytics, collaboration).

~~~
dhimes
It's not that my wording is better- I don't mean to be changing yours, just
adding. The thought pattern is to tell the user why each feature is important
to them. Don't make them guess. Don't _allow_ them to guess. Manage, as much
as you can, their mental state while on your page.

------
gklitt
Looks like a pretty well-designed offering, and I appreciate the focus on
security. However, to get me to switch from Things (or Remember the Milk,
etc), it'll first need to match those offerings on all levels, and then offer
a killer feature on top of that. (e.g. I'm in love with the Things iPhone app,
so you'll have to match that level of design). Collaboration and analytics
sound potentially very interesting though, so I'm curious to see where those
go.

I sometimes question how much room there is for competition in the todo list
space, but I guess competition is always a good thing. Good luck!

------
city41
My "killer features" for a task list are daily recurring tasks so before I go
to bed I can scan the recurring tasks and say "oh yeah, forgot to water the
plants!"

And also calendar integration. To me an appointment really is just a task with
a very firm deadline. I'd like to see appointments mixed in with my task list.
But I'd want to be able to keep using my main calendar app (Google Calendar in
my case)

~~~
aioprisan
We have a calendar tab and full calendar integration coming out in a few
weeks, so recurring tasks and calendars are out #1 priority, feature-wise.
We'd love your feedback when it's live!

~~~
city41
sweet! If you guys get those in consider me a customer. Looking forward to the
updates.

------
michaelmior
Is there a mobile version yet? This looks pretty cool, but if it's not mobile,
I would venture to say it doesn't meet most people's needs.

------
smurph
Question: Does it sync with any other task lists? Like Google Tasks or Astrid?
Are you planning on doing that?

Funny story: A while back I was messing around with the Windows Phone SDK and
I started a todo list app which I named "TaskUp". I did a search on the
various app stores to make sure the name wasn't taken. I guess nothing lasts
forever..

~~~
aioprisan
Yes, that's part of our version 3, import/export from various providers as
well as calendar tie-ins!

------
aioprisan
It's not feature complete yet but for our first beta we've got a pretty
awesome interface fully functional with notifications etc. All task changes
are versioned and later this week, the unlimited undo functionality will be
live, as well as client side encryption on top of the SSL encryption. Mac and
Windows apps coming next month!

------
jergason
This looks really nice.

I have used several todo lists, and found them all too complex. I made a
little bash script called badoop at <https://github.com/jergason/badoop> if
you prefer command-line apps or TaskUp isn't bare-bones enough.

~~~
aioprisan
Thanks for the feedback! We have both an API and command line interface that
will be released in the next month. We want to get people to use TaskUp as
much as possible without getting in their way and a CLI is something that I
find myself using from time to time as well. We'd love your feedback on our
CLI if you'd be interested in checking it out!

------
AndrewDucker
Doesn't handle my use case - lists within lists. Workflowy does this
excellently, and I'm not switching to anything that doesn't do it at least
that well.

(If you don't care about hierarchical lists then this site looks pretty
though.)

~~~
aioprisan
Version 2 coming out September 15th will have project management features,
with lists within lists, task child-parent inheritance, and other project-
management style features. We're still working on refining that piece because
we want the UI to be very intuitive and we've scraped 2 designs so far because
it wasn't intuitive enough. Getting this piece correctly is very important to
us and I think we've finally got it figured out. We'd love your input when
it's out to see what you think!

~~~
AndrewDucker
I'll happily take a look then!

(As an example of how I use it, here's my wedding planning list:
[https://workflowy.com/shared/b5d25b0b-c9e3-b573-deb5-cc552d9...](https://workflowy.com/shared/b5d25b0b-c9e3-b573-deb5-cc552d923d44/)
)

------
toddmorey
I like the name. Can I add a few items to your taskup? [ ] The Business Plan
mentions a Grow Plan, but it's not on the pricing page. [ ] I think it's a bit
unfair to call the Unlimited Plan "Popular" when it's not available yet.

~~~
aioprisan
Will get it fixed today, thanks :)

------
kyle_martin1
...or just use pen & paper and put the paper in your pocket. Stop wasting time
on dainty todo lists and start building something ACTUALLY worth talking
about.

------
kbd
I've been fairly happy with GQueues. The lack of nested tasks is a killer for
me for taskup, but I see you commented elsewhere that that feature is coming
soon.

~~~
aioprisan
Indeed, that's coming soon :) Hopefully we'll get you to try it out on TaskUp!

------
jmtucu
I prefer <http://trello.com>, it's free for ever and it's works in Android /
iPhone.

~~~
aioprisan
Fair enough, trello is pretty great! TaskUp is more of a GTD tool and each
task is a single item vs the multiple boards/cards view. We don't currently
have the multiple projects functionality live but when it's out, I hope you
give it a try and give up some feedback! Different approach, you have to use
the one that you're most comfortable with.

------
nihonjon
App looks slick. How about multistep tasks?

That's the one thing that keeps me with Toodledo.com

~~~
aioprisan
Coming in the next few weeks, we're testing out that functionality as we speak
:)

------
bgnm2000
How is this different from Flowapp?

------
davisml
Website renders horribly on iPhone

------
northband
Nice app - good luck brother

~~~
aioprisan
Thanks! :) What did you like and didn't like about it?

